# Elective C Sections



## grainger (Sep 19, 2017)

hi all

Just wondering if anyone has had an elective c section and how it differs from an emergency one... 

Thanks


----------



## stephknits (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi Grainger, whilst not diabetic when I had my girls, I did end up with an emergency section with first and an elective with second.  First was horrendous and took a while to get over.  Even after a year the skin around it was numb and felt weird.  I vowed not to have another section.  With second one, she was breach and as my insides are very odd (won't bore you) they wouldn't try to turn her, so insisted I had another section.  It couldn't have been more different.  Felt very relaxed and calm, recovery much better, also great in terms of organising child care etc.  I had champagne on the ward as it was my wedding anniversary.  Also, the numb weird skin was gone.  I'm so glad I ended up with another section in the end.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 19, 2017)

It's odd little things like knowing exactly when you will give birth, and the hospital arranging for you to do that when there's an appropriate anaesthetist and other appropriate staff on duty!


----------



## Ditto (Sep 19, 2017)

Too posh to push!  I always thought sections a good idea till I read that book and now I think if possible a natural birth is best, it would depend on each individual case though obviously. It's better for the babies to come through the birth canal so they get a dose of microbes from the mother or something. Gut bacteria and stuff.


----------



## Cleo (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi grainger ! Congratulations!
I had an elective CS with my second as the induction failed with my first so needed an emergency CS under general anaesthetic .  It was the best decision and I'm so glad we went down that route !! 

Husband was allowed to come into theatre with me (he wasn't allowed first time as I was under GA).  Everything was planned and I felt like I was In control.  

First time
Around the drs were basically firefighting and everything was very reactive so as a result there were a lot of complications With my son post birth because of the circumstances of his birth.  Second time around , we avoided all of that because everything was planned .  

I got skin to skin and baby was absolutely fine .

I would def recommend it if you think its the right decision for you .  

I think the biggest difference for me is that I was knocked out the first time around so when I woke up they wheeled me down to NICU, pointed at the incubator and said "that's your baby there".  Second time around I was awake and aware of what was going on.  

Good luck with what ever you choose , and Remember there's no right or wrong choice xx


----------



## grainger (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks peeps.

Elective c section it is. 

@Ditto completely understand that thinking but as I have to be induced at 38 weeks anyway, not recommended to go to term and my last induction failed after 50 hours. So my choice is basically risk another induction or go for an immediate elective. The fun choices us Diabetics have!


----------



## Ditto (Sep 20, 2017)

Oh my goodness induction is so bad imho. I wanted them to put me out of my misery. 43 years ago now and can still remember it, it should be a last resort, go with the section.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 20, 2017)

Wise decision @grainger, all the best


----------



## stephknits (Sep 20, 2017)

Sounds like the best decision to me!


----------

